# Starting over...



## Wendy (May 28, 2015)

Okay, I said I'd never do this but it's happening.  As some of you know I used to have a really nice Paph collection that had several top quality plants. When we decided to move I had already downsized big time but then chose to sell off the rest of my plants. I was okay with NoID Phals for awhile but I've now come to regret selling my strap leaf Paphs. :sob: SO....I'm starting again.  (Yes Eric...you told me so  ) We have a HUGE south facing, floor to ceiling window so I'm going to set up a little, quality Paph collection in front of it.

So far I have in my possession......

Paph Michael Koopowitz (sanderianum 'Deep Pockets' x roebelinii 'Grace' AM/AOS)...bought in bud from John
Paph glanduliferum v praestans....BS
Paph godefroyae....BS
Paph micranthum v eburneum...NBS
Paph wardii...NBS
Paph delenatii alba...NBS
Paph sangii...large seeding

Paph (Impulse x Ruby Leopard) 'Pink Doll' x Hsinying Glory 'HOF'...BS

I have more multi species coming from Zephyrus next week. Someone help me....I can't stop.....:rollhappy:


----------



## eOrchids (May 28, 2015)

Yay!!! Welcome back!


----------



## Justin (May 28, 2015)

nice!!! glad to have you back


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2015)

Welcome back, Wendy! It is good to have you here again!


----------



## Cat (May 28, 2015)

Where did you get your Paph sangii from and do you have a list of plants Zephyrus has available? Welcome back to the addiction


----------



## Wendy (May 28, 2015)

Thank you all....why is nobody helping me to break my addiction? :rollhappy:

Cat...I got the sangii from a member on here. I can ask him if it's okay to give you his contact info. And no list from Zephyrus...I know John well so I just ask him what he has available.


----------



## SlipperFan (May 28, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Thank you all....why is nobody helping me to break my addiction? :rollhappy:



Totally wrong place for that!:evil:


----------



## Marco (May 28, 2015)

Welcome back!

One thing i must say is after the first go around this time i am so much more selective with what i purchase.


----------



## abax (May 28, 2015)

Eric isn't the only one who predicted you'd fall prey to that
big window. Actually, I never thought you left...except to
play golf.


----------



## NYEric (May 28, 2015)

Caught! Hook, line and sinker!


----------



## John M (May 29, 2015)

Wendy said:


> ...why is nobody helping me to break my addiction? :rollhappy:



'Cause we love you and think you need more Paphs so that you can be a complete and happy person! 

Ain't nuthin' wrong with a small collection of very high quality plants! :clap:


----------



## Paphman910 (May 29, 2015)

Fantastic start of a great collection!


----------



## eggshells (May 29, 2015)

So happy for you Wendy. I miss your postings of wonderful plants. :clap:


----------



## Wendy (Jun 1, 2015)




----------



## Wendy (Jun 1, 2015)

Our huge window. It is a LOT brighter than this photo shows. South facing.


----------



## Marco (Jun 1, 2015)

That has a lot of potential.


----------



## John M (Jun 2, 2015)

Hey, you've still got that Pleurothalis grobya. Great little plant!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 2, 2015)

Good idea Wendy and good distraction from golfing !!!!

Greetings from Shangrila, on the Perners' tour.

Jean


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 2, 2015)

Pretty kitty. What's his name?


----------



## Wendy (Jun 2, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> Pretty kitty. What's his name?



That's Gregory....my baby.


----------



## abax (Jun 3, 2015)

Hey Gregory, I remember when you were riding around
in a pouch while mom worked. He has become such a
beautiful pussycat, Wendy. I wonder what he's looking at
so intently out the window. I know that wide-eyed look.


----------



## phraggy (Jun 3, 2015)

What better mix can you have-- paphs and golf --perfect combination-- but now you've got two handicaps!!!

Ed


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 3, 2015)

Actually I liked working and playing golf at course years ago and finding ladyslippers in the woods; as unaware as most golfers are of their surroundings almost no one knew they were there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Jun 3, 2015)

Such a pretty orange kitty!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 3, 2015)

Thanks all.

Angela, Gregory was probably looking at birdies on the front lawn. I enjoy watching the three cats sitting in front on that window and peeking over the ledge with their ears out flat....chattering away at the birds. It's quite comical.

And yes, it's now fun....I can look after a small, quality collection of Paphs and still golf all I want. They balance out perfectly. 

There will be two more multis waiting in the post office today. :clap: And I've been talking to Sam.....so much I want and so little free cash. Oh well....bit by bit is fine.


----------



## Wendy (Jun 3, 2015)

The list just got bigger..............I just got a box from John D (Zephyrus Orchids)

Paph philipinnense....BS
Paph parishii......NBS
sangii x sib....MS
Paph rothschildianum ('Gigantic' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' G/JOGA)....SS
Paph randsii x self....SS
Paph hookerae x sib ('Titanic' x 'Purple Wing')...MS

Now to find space for them.......:clap::clap::clap:


----------



## John M (Jun 3, 2015)

Oh boy! What a nice collection!


----------



## eggshells (Jun 3, 2015)

All fantastic choices.


----------



## Paphman910 (Jun 3, 2015)

Incredible plants you picked up!
:drool::drool::drool:


----------



## Justin (Jun 3, 2015)

awesome. Gigantic x Canadian Club should.be a great cross.I am growing some.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 3, 2015)

Starting over certainly has its benefits!


----------



## Marco (Jun 3, 2015)

Nice good pick up. I'm sure more will be in the mail soon!


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 4, 2015)

Nice new additions!!!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 14, 2015)

Paph Michael Koopowitz (sanderianum 'Deep Pockets' x roebelinii 'Grace' AM/AOS)...bought in bud from John
Paph glanduliferum v praestans....BS
Paph godefroyae....BS
Paph wardii...NBS
Paph delenatii alba...NBS
Paph sangii...large seeding
Paph philipinnense....BS
Paph parishii......NBS
sangii x sib....MS
Paph rothschildianum ('Gigantic' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' G/JOGA)....SS
Paph randsii x self....SS
Paph hookerae x sib ('Titanic' x 'Purple Wing')...MS
Paph (Impulse x Ruby Leopard) 'Pink Doll' x Hsinying Glory 'HOF'...BS

and on the way..........

Paph Hung Sheng Eagle.....NBS
Paph Chi Hua Dancer.....
Paph kolopakingii 'Gregory'....div


----------



## Marco (Jun 14, 2015)

I like the additions. you are well back on your way!

Today i just got the "And three weeks ago you said you were only going to buy three" statement and look from my GF today. :crazy:


----------



## NYEric (Jun 15, 2015)

It has begun!!!!...


----------



## Wendy (Jun 15, 2015)

NYEric said:


> It has begun!!!!...


----------



## Wendy (Jun 23, 2015)

Oh dear...it's grown yet again......

Paph Michael Koopowitz (sanderianum 'Deep Pockets' x roebelinii 'Grace' AM/AOS)
Paph glanduliferum v praestans....BS
Paph godefroyae....BS
Paph wardii...NBS
Paph delenatii alba...NBS
Paph sangii...large seeding
Paph sangii x sib....MS
Paph philipinnense....BS
Paph parishii......NBS
Paph rothschildianum ('Gigantic' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' G/JOGA)....SS
Paph randsii x self....SS
Paph hookerae x sib ('Titanic' x 'Purple Wing')...MS
Paph (Impulse x Ruby Leopard) 'Pink Doll' x Hsinying Glory 'HOF'...BS
Paph Hung Sheng Eagle.....NBS
Paph Chi Hua Dancer.....BS
Paph kolopakingii 'Gregory'....div
Paph stonei 'The Best' x 'New Dimension'....LS
Paph Sander's Pride (stonei 'Wesley' x sanderianum 'Twister')...BS


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 23, 2015)

:clap::clap:


----------



## eaborne (Jun 23, 2015)

OK, now it's time for some PHRAGS!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 24, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Okay, I said I'd never do this but it's happening.
> So far I have in my possession......
> 
> Paph Michael Koopowitz (sanderianum 'Deep Pockets' x roebelinii 'Grace' AM/AOS)...bought in bud from John
> ...





Wendy said:


> Oh dear...it's grown yet again......
> 
> Paph Michael Koopowitz (sanderianum 'Deep Pockets' x roebelinii 'Grace' AM/AOS)
> Paph glanduliferum v praestans....BS
> ...



This was almost too easy..:evil:


----------



## Gilda (Jun 25, 2015)

Growing by leaps and bounds !!!!!:clap: Congrats..look forward to seeing your new growing area !


----------



## Wendy (Aug 8, 2015)

An updated shot of my grow area. More plants on the way next month.


----------



## Justin (Aug 8, 2015)

looking really good...but give them more water.


----------



## troy (Aug 8, 2015)

Cut to the chase build a greenhouse in your back yard


----------



## Wendy (Aug 8, 2015)

Justin said:


> looking really good...but give them more water.


----------



## Marco (Aug 8, 2015)

I like it. Much more robust and spacious than my set up. I simply have one of those black humidity trays you have on the left hand side.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 8, 2015)

And there is room for more!


----------



## Lanmark (Aug 9, 2015)

Nice collection!


----------



## Wendy (Aug 9, 2015)

SlipperFan said:


> And there is room for more!



And there are more on the way.....:evil:


----------



## John M (Aug 9, 2015)

Wendy said:


> And there are more on the way.....:evil:



'Lookin' good, Wendy! ....And you've got really good quality stuff, too! So, what's on the way ......something from Sam?:clap:


----------



## Wendy (Aug 9, 2015)

Coming in September......

Paph supardii...BS
Paph rothschildianum...NBS (from two FCC parents)
and one more undecided....


----------



## Marco (Aug 9, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Coming in September......
> 
> Paph supardii...BS
> Paph rothschildianum...NBS (from two FCC parents)
> and one more undecided....



Good picks on the first two. Why is it that i feel that the undecided will likely be a yes? oke:


----------



## John M (Aug 9, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Coming in September......
> 
> Paph supardii...BS
> Paph rothschildianum...NBS (from two FCC parents)
> and one more undecided....



Nice! Sam has so much nice stuff. I can understand having trouble in deciding. So, don't decide.....just get it everything you want! :evil:


----------



## abax (Aug 10, 2015)

Wendy, is that big window facing east? I've seen some
rather amazing shelving that's made of either glass or some kind of transparent plastic (acrylic maybe) that can
be arranged in several different configurations. Anyway,
the shelves can be attached to the window frames and
appears very sturdy. The one I saw held an amazing number of plants. If you troll the net, I'll bet you could
make that window amazingly beautiful and get your plants off the floor. I think the pussycats would like it
too! ;>)


----------



## Wendy (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks Angela but it is south facing. That would be too much sun plus we don't want plants totally filling the window. It is our living room and we have those big drapes as well. Our house is fairly close to the road and we need to close them at night for privacy. I'm actually looking for another suitable table for behind the couch. But I do appreciate the suggestion.


----------



## abax (Aug 11, 2015)

Ah well, just a thought when I saw the shelving in some
home decorating catalog or other. Transparent step
shelving is available too made of acrylic. Just tell me to
mind my own business. My house is mostly glass and I
had similar problems before building the gh.


----------



## orchideya (Aug 11, 2015)

Wendy, what is humidity like in your growing area during winter time when furnace works? I would like to have BS multies but space limit in tanks stops me at the moment (with dreams of a greenhouse when all my seedlings grow up). I wonder if they would be ok in the house, I have lots of large windows, but humidity drops to 25%-30% during winter. Do humidity trays help?


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2015)

from my experience multi's can grow fine in a northern house in the winter. they can handle humidity down in the 20s and 30s for a few months. humidity trays will only make a negligible difference. i use a large humidifier near the plant area which can raise the humidity there to the 40s and 50s in they daytime. 

would they prefer a hot humid greenhouse all year? sure. you would get better flowers and bigger plants i a greenhouse. but they will do ok in the house.


----------



## Wendy (Aug 11, 2015)

orchideya said:


> Wendy, what is humidity like in your growing area during winter time when furnace works? I would like to have BS multies but space limit in tanks stops me at the moment (with dreams of a greenhouse when all my seedlings grow up). I wonder if they would be ok in the house, I have lots of large windows, but humidity drops to 25%-30% during winter. Do humidity trays help?



The humidity drops way down ~30% in the winter but it doesn't seem to bother them for only a few months. I wouldn't worry about it. As long as they are warm, bright and have good quality water they do just fine. The only drawback is with the longer petaled Paphs......the flowers don't last as long as the petal tips dry out faster with the low humidity. Not a big deal in the grand scheme of things though. I don't bother with humidity trays....way over rated in a home environment.


----------



## orchideya (Aug 13, 2015)

Great! Thanks for the info guys. I might use my bathroom with large corner window for growing up multies when they don't fit tanks.


----------



## Wendy (Sep 6, 2015)

Uh-oh.......


Paph Michael Koopowitz (sanderianum 'Deep Pockets' x roebelinii 'Grace' AM/AOS)
Paph glanduliferum v praestans....BS
Paph godefroyae....BS
Paph wardii...NBS
Paph delenatii alba...NBS
Paph sangii...large seeding
Paph sangii x sib....MS
Paph philipinnense....BS
Paph parishii......NBS
Paph rothschildianum ('Gigantic' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' G/JOGA)....SS
Paph randsii x self....MS
Paph hookerae x sib ('Titanic' x 'Purple Wing')...MS
Paph (Impulse x Ruby Leopard) 'Pink Doll' x Hsinying Glory 'HOF'...BS
Paph Hung Sheng Eagle.....NBS
Paph Chi Hua Dancer.....BS
Paph kolopakingii 'Gregory'....div
Paph stonei 'The Best' x 'New Dimension'....LS
Paph Sander's Pride (stonei 'Wesley' x sanderianum 'Twister')...BS

Plus.....
Paph roth x sib ('Excelsior' FCC/AOS x 'Red Glory' FCC/AOS)...NBS
Paph supardii x sib ('Twister' x 'Wild Dance')...BS
Paph Johanna Burkhardt (adductum 'Wesley' x roth 'Mont Milais' FCC/AOS, FCC/RHS)...NBS
Paph glanduliferum v gardneri x sib (Black & Shine' x 'Dark Chocolate')...BS

Good thing Sam is not back here until next spring.


----------



## Marco (Sep 6, 2015)

Good additions. Particularly that supardii!


----------



## Justin (Sep 6, 2015)

awesome choices...now we need pics!


----------



## Wendy (Sep 21, 2015)

Paph Michael Koopowitz (sanderianum 'Deep Pockets' x roebelinii 'Grace' AM/AOS)
Paph glanduliferum v praestans....BS
Paph godefroyae....BS
Paph wardii...NBS
Paph delenatii alba...NBS
Paph sangii x sib....MS
Paph philipinnense....BS
Paph parishii......NBS
Paph rothschildianum ('Gigantic' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' G/JOGA)....SS
Paph randsii x self....MS
Paph (Impulse x Ruby Leopard) 'Pink Doll' x Hsinying Glory 'HOF'...BS
Paph Hung Sheng Eagle.....NBS
Paph Chi Hua Dancer.....BS
Paph kolopakingii 'Gregory'....div
Paph stonei 'The Best' x 'New Dimension'....LS
Paph Sander's Pride (stonei 'Wesley' x sanderianum 'Twister')...BS
Paph roth x sib ('Excelsior' FCC/AOS x 'Red Glory' FCC/AOS)...NBS
Paph supardii x sib ('Twister' x 'Wild Dance')...BS
Paph Johanna Burkhardt (adductum 'Wesley' x roth 'Mont Milais' FCC/AOS, FCC/RHS)...NBS
Paph glanduliferum v gardneri x sib (Black & Shine' x 'Dark Chocolate')...BS

....Paph Johanna Burkhardt 'Charlie' 
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38635

Now that's it until spring. Orchid account took a beating and it's dry.


----------



## Marco (Sep 21, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Now that's it until spring. Orchid account took a beating and it's dry.



Good luck with that! I know i said that to myself many many times. Good new additions btw.


----------



## John M (Sep 21, 2015)

Nice collection, Wendy! Thanks for giving the JB a great new home! Enjoy!


----------



## Wendy (Sep 22, 2015)

I've transferred most of my plants into three shallow Rubbermaid containers. Much more manageable now and it looks better. I'll take photos soon. Enjoying my small, quality collection now.


----------



## Justin (Sep 22, 2015)

great new acquisitions!


----------



## abax (Sep 23, 2015)

Wendy, every time I click on this thread I get a little giggle. I love your determination to just keep a "small"
collection. The very first pic you posted of the new home and that window and I knew you'd change your mind. Hard habit to kick, eh?


----------



## Wendy (Sep 23, 2015)

Thanks. And yes I am happy with the size of my collection. Next year I plan on adding a gigantifolium and adductum/anitum but this is as big as it gets. I love that huge window but I don't want things to get unmanageable. That's how I got into trouble last time....it wasn't fun any more so I got rid of everything. This way it looks neat and tidy but I have enough quality plants to make me happy.

I've been trying to upload photos onto my laptop but ever since we upgraded to Windows 10 I can't figure it out. The laptop makes noise so I know it recognizes the camera hookup but it doesn't pop up an icon for me to actually transfer them to the laptop. Strange. I'll keep working on it.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 1, 2015)

Changed a little again......

Paph Michael Koopowitz (sanderianum 'Deep Pockets' x roebelinii 'Grace' AM/AOS)
Paph godefroyae....BS
Paph wardii...NBS
Paph delenatii alba...NBS
Paph helenae....multigrowth, BS
Paph philipinnense....BS
Paph parishii......NBS
Paph rothschildianum ('Gigantic' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' G/JOGA)....SS
Paph randsii x self....MS
Paph (Impulse x Ruby Leopard) 'Pink Doll' x Hsinying Glory 'HOF'...BS
Paph Hung Sheng Eagle.....NBS
Paph Chi Hua Dancer.....BS
Paph kolopakingii 'Gregory'....div
Paph stonei 'The Best' x 'New Dimension'....LS
Paph Sander's Pride (stonei 'Wesley' x sanderianum 'Twister')...BS
Paph roth x sib ('Excelsior' FCC/AOS x 'Red Glory' FCC/AOS)...NBS
Paph supardii x sib ('Twister' x 'Wild Dance')...BS
Paph Johanna Burkhardt (adductum 'Wesley' x roth 'Mont Milais' FCC/AOS, FCC/RHS)...NBS
Paph glanduliferum v gardneri x sib (Black & Shine' x 'Dark Chocolate')...BS
Paph Johanana Burkhardt 'Charlie'...BS
*Paph Spiderman.....BS*

Thanks for the trade John! 

I also bought a blooming Psychopsis Mariposa with several growths. Psychopsis have always fascinated me.


----------



## Marco (Nov 1, 2015)

Looks good Wendy. What happens after the gigantifolium and adductum/anitum is added next year oke:


----------



## John M (Nov 1, 2015)

Marco said:


> What happens after the gigantifolium and adductum/anitum is added next year oke:



The huge family room window gets converted into a doorway leading into a nice, big, Florida room with places to sit and relax as well as plant shelves and room for hanging pots overhead! :rollhappy:


----------



## Wendy (Nov 2, 2015)

Marco said:


> Looks good Wendy. What happens after the gigantifolium and adductum/anitum is added next year oke:



Ya but I kept the Paph count the same....did a trade. And as far as the new purchase (Psychopsis) I gave away all my NoId Phals to my neighbours sister....so I actually have less plants now than a couple weeks ago. 

Hey when are you getting a couple Paphs? oke:


----------



## Wendy (Nov 2, 2015)

John M said:


> The huge family room window gets converted into a doorway leading into a nice, big, Florida room with places to sit and relax as well as plant shelves and room for hanging pots overhead! :rollhappy:



Nice try John.


----------



## John M (Nov 2, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Nice try John.



:evil:


----------



## Marco (Nov 2, 2015)

Wendy said:


> Hey when are you getting a couple Paphs? oke:



I just ordered a 4 foot t5 housing setup that will cover the span of our living room window. The promise with the Maria is that it come down when guests are over. More likely than not a thianum is in the horizon. :evil:

If she doesn't want the t5 in the window then it's going under my desk and I loose leg room.


----------



## troy (Nov 2, 2015)

I have to say you have good taste in paphs, your multi collection sounds great!!! More light & humidifier addition next, then a somewhat closed off space to contain it & hang the lights.......etc. etc.... lol.. build a sun room addition to the house, thats what howard gunn did


----------



## Wendy (Nov 3, 2015)

Marco said:


> I just ordered a 4 foot t5 housing setup that will cover the span of our living room window. The promise with the Maria is that it come down when guests are over. More likely than not a thianum is in the horizon. :evil:
> 
> If she doesn't want the t5 in the window then it's going under my desk and I loose leg room.



I can understand her concerns. We are the same in our home. Living rooms and large growing areas, lights etc don't mix nicely. It's great having a spouse who compromises like ours though. Steve doesn't mind as long as my setup is tastefully done. He even checks out the plants from time to time.



troy said:


> I have to say you have good taste in paphs, your multi collection sounds great!!! More light & humidifier addition next, then a somewhat closed off space to contain it & hang the lights.......etc. etc.... lol.. build a sun room addition to the house, thats what howard gunn did



The only thing I MAY add is a small humidifier. I already have an LED over them....in a HUGE south facing window they don't really need much more than natural light. And because it's in our living room there will be no enclosed space.
If you think these are nice Paphs then you should look up my old collection. It blows these away so far in what I used to have. Also look up my old grow area....wish I had that here but it will never happen. It was just too big and the hydro cost now would be astronomical! Before that room I grew in our windows.

Thank you though....I know exactly what you are talking about but have no desire to expand that much again.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 3, 2015)

There's always room for more orchids!


----------



## Wendy (Nov 3, 2015)

NYEric said:


> There's always room for more orchids!



Oh yes there is....I got a few of those clear under-the-bed storage boxes. It's amazing how many fit in there. Even the big strap leaf Paphs are easy to fit in with the way the leaves grow. I have two boxes under the table that are only half filled. The key here is to be very selective over what I buy to fill them. :evil:

If I can figure out this damn photo uploading problem I'll post photos to show how I've 'made room' for more. :clap:


----------



## abax (Nov 4, 2015)

Wendy, you're expanding! When will you ever have time
to play golf?????? Two addictions are hard to manage, gal.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 5, 2015)

abax said:


> Wendy, you're expanding! When will you ever have time
> to play golf?????? Two addictions are hard to manage, gal.



It's easy when I don't have 300+/- plants to care for. :clap:

I see a sheath on my Paph supardii....will finally have flower photos to post in a couple months if all goes well.


----------



## abax (Nov 5, 2015)

I'm sending good vibes for both your golf game and the
supardii. Oh, and to the pussycats.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 21, 2016)

I need to take a better photo but here is a new one of my 'growing area'.


----------



## John M (Feb 21, 2016)

Gorgous wood floor!!!


----------



## Justin (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice


----------



## Wendy (Feb 21, 2016)

John M said:


> Gorgous wood floor!!!



Yes we've been busy. Tore up the icky old white carpet and put down this brand new floor, painted the entire room (18' x 24' living room) and installed new baseboard and 1/4 round. Steve is just finishing up the fireplace wall....new shelves either side of the newly refaced (huge porcelain tiles over crappy painted brick) fireplace and a giant solid elm mantelpiece that is stained to match the floor. Takes a while when doing it ourselves but it's almost done. Notice the new shelving that my plants sit on...way more room for more. :evil:

It's fun doing renos on our home and making it our own. :clap:


----------



## John M (Feb 21, 2016)

Wendy said:


> Yes we've been busy. Tore up the icky old white carpet and put down this brand new floor, painted the entire room (18' x 24' living room) and installed new baseboard and 1/4 round. Steve is just finishing up the fireplace wall....new shelves either side of the newly refaced (huge porcelain tiles over crappy painted brick) fireplace and a giant solid elm mantelpiece that is stained to match the floor. Takes a while when doing it ourselves but it's almost done. Notice the new shelving that my plants sit on...way more room for more. :evil:
> 
> It's fun doing renos on our home and making it our own. :clap:



Yes, I noticed your new shelves. They blend in well. When you and Steve are all done, come to my place.....it needs a LOT of reno work! :rollhappy:


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 21, 2016)

Nice kitty you've got growing there, also!


----------



## papheteer (Feb 21, 2016)

Great set up!


----------



## abax (Feb 22, 2016)

Hey Gregory! Dot, I've "known" Gregory since he was a tiny kitten being carried around in a pouch by Wendy. He's a very fine pussycat and has grown to be a gorgeous feline. 

Wendy, I see you've solved the drip problem quite well
with your collection. You're a creative thinker.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 23, 2016)

Thank you.  Yep no drips Angela. Not worth risking that floor. And it has to look nice...we live here too.

A better photo....plus the sheath on my Paph supardii. :clap:


----------



## eggshells (Feb 23, 2016)

Sweet, can't wait to see the supardii.


----------



## Justin (Feb 23, 2016)

Very nice setup.


----------



## abax (Feb 23, 2016)

From what little I can see, both of you have improved
the house enormously. The set up looks really good.
We've got new flooring and four dogs. I've given up
on shiny floors. Not to bring up a sadness, but I still
miss seeing photos of Felix sometimes.


----------



## gnathaniel (Feb 24, 2016)

Great-looking collection!


----------



## John M (Feb 24, 2016)

Yeah Angela, Felix was a good pup! I miss seeing him when I go to visit Wendy. Of course, Murray, my favourite cat, makes up for my missing Felix just by being in the same room. Murray is such a good looking feline! His markings are spectacular and his coat shines so bright!


----------



## abax (Feb 24, 2016)

I haven't seen photos of Murray for quite a long time. He's
the big black/gray tabby, right? Cats generally don't have
that full tilt boogie that Felix could turn on. That's probably
a blessing...cats can reach anything anywhere.


----------



## Wendy (Feb 29, 2016)

I helped John with his sales table at the RBG show yesterday. The show has gotten a bit smaller but it's still very nice. I picked up a couple new ones, plus John gifted me a beautiful MK for helping him. Thanks John!


Paph Michael Koopowitz (sanderianum 'Deep Pockets' x roebelinii 'Grace' AM/AOS)
Paph godefroyae....BS
Paph wardii...NBS
Paph delenatii alba...NBS
Paph helenae....multigrowth, BS
Paph philipinnense....BS
Paph parishii......NBS
Paph rothschildianum ('Gigantic' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' G/JOGA)....SS
Paph randsii x self....MS
Paph (Impulse x Ruby Leopard) 'Pink Doll' x Hsinying Glory 'HOF'...BS
Paph Hung Sheng Eagle.....NBS
Paph Chi Hua Dancer.....BS
Paph kolopakingii 'Gregory'....div
Paph stonei 'The Best' x 'New Dimension'....LS
Paph Sander's Pride (stonei 'Wesley' x sanderianum 'Twister')...BS
Paph roth x sib ('Excelsior' FCC/AOS x 'Red Glory' FCC/AOS)...NBS
Paph supardii x sib ('Twister' x 'Wild Dance')...BS
Paph Johanna Burkhardt (adductum 'Wesley' x roth 'Mont Milais' FCC/AOS, FCC/RHS)...NBS
Paph glanduliferum v gardneri x sib (Black & Shine' x 'Dark Chocolate')...BS
Paph Johanana Burkhardt 'Charlie'...BS
Paph Spiderman.....BS
*Paph supardii....VERY large seedling
Paph randsii....NBS/BS
Paph Michael Koopowitz....division*....from John.


----------



## troy (Feb 29, 2016)

Very nice collection & pick up. You ae right about the supardii lol.. I have a david ott it's passing up my kolo


----------



## NYEric (Mar 2, 2016)

Addicted!


----------



## phraggy (Mar 2, 2016)

Some cracking plants you have there Wendy. Hope the spring weather,if it ever comes, will show a lot of growth in your massive stock.

Ed


----------



## Wendy (Jul 18, 2016)

An updated photo of my growing area. I've gotten rid of a few non-Paphs recently so most of the bottom shelf is open for more. :clap: I'm taking my time though....want to be very fussy and only get what I really want.


----------



## John M (Jul 18, 2016)

Looks really good, Wendy! Nice collection! Awesome supardii!


----------



## Marco (Jul 18, 2016)

Nice they look like happy plants


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 18, 2016)

Looks awesome,


----------



## Paphman910 (Jul 18, 2016)

Beautiful collection! How big is the randsii?


----------



## Wendy (Jul 18, 2016)

Here is a photo of both randsii. Both are in a 4" pot and both are working on new growth. The bigger one looks like it may be thinking of putting up a sheath. The base of the growth has fattened up considerably lately.


----------



## Marco (Jul 18, 2016)

Those randsii look really good. I hope one does put up a sheath for you. 

I am out of space as far as my tiny grow area goes. I have one more left on my short list. That one might be on my short list for a while. I probably should update my inventory.


----------



## John M (Jul 18, 2016)

Wow, you've put on a lot of great new foliage since you got them! They're quickly outgrowing those old, damaged leaves. Excellent job of bringing them back into great health!


----------



## Gilda (Jul 19, 2016)

Looks great Wendy !!! Will there be a grow room in your future or do you have will power now and will keep your collection to that shelf oke:


----------



## Wendy (Jul 19, 2016)

Gilda said:


> Looks great Wendy !!! Will there be a grow room in your future or do you have will power now and will keep your collection to that shelf oke:



Nope....no grow room. We do have space to make one in the basement but I have no desire to have such a large collection now. Add to that the OUTRAGEOUS cost of electricity in Ontario.....no way are we paying that over and above our current ridiculous bill.


----------



## phraggy (Jul 20, 2016)

Congratulations Wendy that's a great show of multis looking wonderfully grown.

Ed


----------



## Justin (Jul 20, 2016)

Sweet! Great growing


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Jul 21, 2016)

Glad to see you are getting back into things Wendy  You were a big inspiration to me when I first started growing! 
I hear you on the electricity costs! I have my collection growing under t8's and I think I am going to have to switch to off-peak lighting at the very least.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 21, 2016)

How much light are the multis getting? I grow mine back from the window and in the summer the sun is too high it doesn't come in, which makes me wonder if I should supplement the lighting.


----------



## Wendy (Jul 22, 2016)

Our front window is 12' wide, floor to ceiling. It's south facing so I have the plants about 4' back from the window. We also have a large overhang on our eaves (bungalow) so they don't get any direct sun during high summer, but it is still very bright. During spring, fall and winter they get a few (4-6) hours of direct sun as it's so low in the sky. So far everything blooms just fine and no need to supplement. I could always push the tables closer to the windows if needed but so far, so good.


----------



## adiaphane (Jul 23, 2016)

Thanks, Wendy! That was super helpful. I get really bright light, just not much direct light during the summer. It's wonderful getting to see other grow areas.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 10, 2017)

Updated list....


Paph Michael Koopowitz (sanderianum 'Deep Pockets' x roebelinii 'Grace' AM/AOS)
Paph delenatii alba...BS
Paph philipinnense....BS
Paph parishii......NBS
Paph rothschildianum ('Gigantic' FCC/AOS x 'Canadian Club' G/JOGA)....SS
Paph Hung Sheng Eagle.....NBS
Paph kolopakingii 'Gregory'....div
Paph stonei 'The Best' x 'New Dimension'....LS
Paph Sander's Pride (stonei 'Wesley' x sanderianum 'Twister')...BS
Paph roth x sib ('Excelsior' FCC/AOS x 'Red Glory' FCC/AOS)...BS
Paph supardii x sib ('Twister' x 'Wild Dance')...BS
Paph Johanna Burkhardt (adductum 'Wesley' x roth 'Mont Milais' FCC/AOS, FCC/RHS)...NBS
Paph glanduliferum v gardneri x sib (Black & Shine' x 'Dark Chocolate')...BS
Paph Johanana Burkhardt 'Charlie'...BS
Paph Spiderman.....BS
Paph supardii....VERY large seedling
Paph randsii....NBS/BS
Paph Michael Koopowitz...div
Paph spicerianum...BS
Paph sukhakulii...BS 
Paph rothschildianum...BS
Paph topperi....BS

The last three I got from John when I went to visit on Sunday. The sukhakulii is currently in bloom. :clap: Thanks John!


----------



## troy (Jan 10, 2017)

You're a multi lover!! I found beiing selective in acquisitions is much more effecient in the care dept.


----------



## John M (Jan 10, 2017)

Wendy said:


> Paph sukhakulii...BS
> Paph rothschildianum...BS
> Paph topperi....BS
> 
> The last three I got from John when I went to visit on Sunday. The sukhakulii is currently in bloom. :clap: Thanks John!



You're very welcome. Great visit. Thanks for the randsii, helenae and the Night Blooming Cereus!:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Jan 10, 2017)

Addicted!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 10, 2017)

Great list!


----------



## abax (Jan 11, 2017)

I knew the "swearing off" of orchids in front of that great
window wouldn't last long. :>) Great list of plants too!


----------

